# Bees and forest fires



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

The reason that smoking bees works is that they go and fill themselves with honey so that they will be ready to evacuate in case their home catches on fire. When a hive swarms it takes the queen a few days to slim down to where she can fly with the swarm. So if there is a forest fire and the queen doesn't have a few days notice.....can she fly while she is in her regular egg laying condition?


----------



## goodatit (May 1, 2013)

i say, yes she could fly with the swarm. i'd really be surprised if she couldn't.


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

That's a good question. I suppose though, if the fire were very widespread, the whole colony would be in trouble anyway.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Since the queen has to slim down to fly with a swarm then it stands to reason she is a cooked queen unless she was slimming down to swarm. 
But I have heard story's from people not known to be drunks or druggies that say they have seen worker bees carry a queen.

 Al


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Now that is interesting alleyyooper! Very interesting indeed!


----------

